# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Concrete Shed renovation project

## OutdoorJess

Hi you guys!
I have an old concrete shed in my back art in which I would like to renovate into an art shed where I can do all of my art projects. Right now it has nothing in it but a table and a boarded up window. what I could use help with is, what are some tools that will allow me to drill holes to set nails in to it and also the best type of solar panel for an area that has a lot of trees? 
Thanks you guy, fyi I have no idea what I am doing but I want a art shed, so I'm determined to make one!

----------


## phild01

Post is Richmond Virginia US.
Welcome Jess, this is predominantly an Australian site but some help may be at hand. Best weapon for drilling holes in concrete would be an sds rotary hammer drill.

----------

